# ان تردون فسيكون ان شاء الله ، مشروع المروج بدبي على dwg.*



## الحسون المدني (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
بعد بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على نبيي المرسلين اما بعد:
ان يهمكم الامر لديا تصميمات معمارية جاهزة للتنفيد و كاملة و تفاصيل مدققة رائعة لمشروع
المروج بدبي على dwg
وان كنتم بحاجة اليها فابعثوا اليا ، لان الملف كبير واجتازني بعض من الكسل :4: ولكن ان رايت 
قبولا ساتحمس :5: و ابعثه اليكم ان شاء الله.


----------



## mohamed aseer (31 مايو 2006)

ياريت تبعت يا اخى ، انا مهتم جدا بالموضوع .


----------



## khoookha (31 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أتمنى أن ترسله لي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة ديكور مكبلة (31 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم فعلا مشكور على مجهودك ومساعدتك 
واتمنى تبعثلي هذه الملفات


----------



## saif noor (31 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ياريت يكون لى نصيب من عطائك اتمنى ارسال الملف لى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (31 مايو 2006)

منتظرين الملفات اخي وياريت تتواصل معانا 
احنا هنا بالطبع نامل في كل جديد


----------



## مجد العمارة (31 مايو 2006)

*arcmaj************

 مشكور كتيييير 
وعما استناك تبعتلي 
شكراً


----------



## troy_119 (31 مايو 2006)

فين ؟؟؟ احنا منتظرين بالشوق .... يا ريت يا اخى تبعته بسرعه


----------



## alaaja84 (3 يونيو 2006)

حطه وبدون كسل:68: 
شكرا


----------



## architect_999 (3 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك وارجو ارسال نسخة لي
مع الشكررررررررر


----------



## الرصاصي (3 يونيو 2006)

أرجوا من حضرتكم التكرم وإرسال لي نسخه ...
art.4 (at) hot mail


----------



## م / رانية (3 يونيو 2006)

ياريت وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed_d (3 يونيو 2006)

ايريت تفتكرنا كلنا يا هندسه


----------



## الحسون المدني (13 يونيو 2006)

*ها انا قد اتيتكم بما وعدت به*

[FRAME="13 70"] 
السلام عليكم يا اخوتي ، ها انا قد اتيتكم بما وعدت به ، تصاميم معمارية تنفيدية و كاملة و تفاصيل مدققة رائعة لمشروع المروج بدبي على dwg
للرفع من هده الربط : http://www.filefactory.com/?3129ab
و كلمة السر لفك الضغط هي : hicham.g.c.dz
واني اعدكم بالكثير ان شاء الله ، ادا لا تبخلو علينا بدعائكم 
وشكرا. 
[/FRAME]


----------



## troy_119 (13 يونيو 2006)

hicham genie civil قال:


> [FRAME="13 70"]
> السلام عليكم يا اخوتي ، ها انا قد اتيتكم بما وعدت به ، تصاميم معمارية تنفيدية و كاملة و تفاصيل مدققة رائعة لمشروع المروج بدبي على dwg
> للرفع من هده الربط : http://www.filefactory.com/?3129ab
> و كلمة السر لفك الضغط هي : hicham.g.c.dz
> ...


ايه يا اخى الكريم ده ؟؟؟؟ يعنى على اقل تقدير اشرح طريقه تنزيله لانه عمال يقولى انه عايز فيزا و فلوس و حاجات غريبه كده ... و كمان لما هو اترفع عادى ليش ما رفعته هنا :81:  :81:  :81:  ناهيك عن ان انا بعد ما الحمد لله نزلته اتعمل داون لووود على شكل صفحه ويب ؟؟
ارجو الافاده سريعا


----------



## RubyArch (13 يونيو 2006)

يا ريت يا اخي تحطه هون واحنا نزله....مشكور كتييييييييييييييير


----------



## mohamed aseer (13 يونيو 2006)

يا جماعه الملف اكتر من 360 ميجا بايت ، يضعه هنا ازاى؟
هوا بس يا ريت يوضح ننزل الملف ازاى؟


----------



## الحسون المدني (13 يونيو 2006)

[MEDIA]C:\Documents and Settings\cyber\Bureau\hicham[/MEDIA]


----------



## الحسون المدني (13 يونيو 2006)

*تفضلو اخوتي شرح بالصور عن كيفية انزال المشروع من السيت.*

تفضلو اخوتي شرح بالصور عن كيفية انزال المشروع من السيت.


----------



## alaaja84 (14 يونيو 2006)

يعطيك العافيه
انا نزلته وزبط قعد 8 ساعات ينزل فيه بس نزلو وايدي على قلبي احسن مايفصل النت

شكرا مره تانيه ولا تبخل علينا بهيك مشاريع


----------



## alaaja84 (14 يونيو 2006)

قاعد بتصفح الملف 
والله شي فاخر
الله يفتح عليك ويجزاك الخير


----------



## haya.arch (14 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكم الهائل لمشروع المروج وجزاك الله ألف خير،في الحقيقة استغرق تنزيل الfile تسع ساعات متواصلة وفي النهاية عملت له extract ففتح الfile لكن هناك مشكلة صغيرة أنه ظهرت رسالة تقول أن هناك 128 ملف لم يفتح بسبب wrong password مع انه نزل معظم الملفات.


----------



## mohamed aseer (14 يونيو 2006)

بعد انزال حوالى 250 ميجا من الملف ، حدث خطأ فى متصفح النت لدى ، و قمت بانزاله مره اخرى من البدايه ، و بعد ذلك اكتشفت عندى نفس المشكله ، هناك خطأ فى كلمه المرور ، اتمنى ان ترسل لنا الكلمه الصحيحه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## الحسون المدني (15 يونيو 2006)

ماد بودي ان اعمل بعد ماقمت به ، وضعت المشروع في السيت واخد مني وقت كبير ، وقلت لكم ان كلمة فك الضغط هي hicham.g.c.dz
وااكد ان الرابطة تمشي جيدا ادا ان كانت مشاكل فحتما لرداات سرعت الانترنات.
شكرا.


----------



## mohamed aseer (15 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا لمجهودك ، و لكن ايه الحكمه من انك تضغطه بكلمه سر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
كده كده اللى هاينزله عارف هاينزل ايه ، ليه التعب بس على الفاضى ، الكلمه لا تعمل ، تأكد اذا كان فى حرف من حروف الكلمه ناقص او رمز ، او حرف انت كاتبه حرف كبير مش صغير ، انا تعبت على ما نزلت الملف و انت تعبت اكتر على ما رفعته ، و فى الاخر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الكلمه لا تعمل .


----------



## khoookha (20 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا ....... جاري التحميل ان شاء الله ... ويارب ما يحدث خطأ كما حدث لبعض الإخوة ولكن اقول لمن لم يستطع التنزيل المحاولة مرة أخرى ...... عفوا


----------



## ababiso (21 يونيو 2006)

انا لدي المشكلة ذاتها
اتمنى التحقق
كلمة السر ليست خاطئة لكن يظهر ان هناك اكثر من كلمة سر


----------



## م / رانية (26 يونيو 2006)

بعد ما نزلت الملف وكتبت الكلمة كلمة السر لا تعمل 
ولم أستطع فتح الملف
برجاء إذا كان أحد عنده حل فليبلغني


----------



## مصطفى محمد الزاوي (26 يونيو 2006)

*ارجوا المساعدة*

السلام عليكم ،،، 
ارجوا منك مساعدتي في الحصول على برنامج الأوتوكات الاصدار السريع وسلس وذو حجم بسيط 

اخوك مصطفى الزاوي - ليبيا 
عنواني : moon_omr***********


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (26 يونيو 2006)

ادعو الاخ الكريم هشام ...والمعروف عنه بكرمه وحبه لمساعدة الاخرين ونشر الخير ...ان يحاول ان يرفع الملف علي اجزاء مقسمه في احد مواقع الرفع المشهوره مثل megauppload.com وجزاه الله عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء


----------



## arch_fatma (27 يونيو 2006)

مرسي اخ هشام انا كمان بدي الفايل بس ممكن تبعتلي *****ك عالخاص مشان ارد عليك
وكتر خيرك


----------



## امجد علي (4 فبراير 2007)

اخوتي المهندسين :-الرجاء معلومات عن ملفات rpc


----------



## اسلام عباس (11 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## بيكووو (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا

:56:


----------



## معماري عربي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بعد التحية اخ حسون المدني 
الرجاء ابعثلي المشروع على *****ي لانه مو راضي ينزل من الموقع 
مع الشكر


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

نحنوا في الانتظار وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

لقد شوقتنا يا اخا العرب فهلم بالملف على عجل واكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## رومية (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ما شاء الله وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المعماري السوداني (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ياريت رفع الملف على أي موقع اخر خير الفايل فكتوري أو ميغاأبلود...لو موقع عربي بيكون احسن...
ونكون شااااكرين


----------



## sasy0o0o (10 ديسمبر 2008)

صور الشرح مش ظاهرة


----------



## dr-karim (15 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم كيف يتم تحميل الملف.شكرا


----------



## الثعلب 13 (12 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أتمنى أن ترسله لي جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه اخي الكريم الرابط يعمل لكن لا يوجد ملفات الرجاء اعادة رفع الملفات بطريقه سهله وسلسله حتى يستفيد الجميع ولك منا كل الحب والتقدير


----------



## hassanaki (13 يوليو 2009)

ممكن ترسله لي علي الميل 
*"**اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما* *تأخر**...
**وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر**...
**وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من* *الجنة**"*​


----------



## mo_adnan (1 ديسمبر 2009)

يا ريت يا اخي ارجو منك مساعدتك في هذا الموضوع


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك ابعت فورا


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

أخواني أطلب تصاميم معماريه لفلل سكنيه راقيه أفيدوني أفادكم الله وشكرا


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

رجاءا أبحت عن كتاب يشرح ستادبرو بليييييييييييييييز


----------



## ملاك الجنوب (1 ديسمبر 2009)

هكون مشكوره كتير لو حصلت عالمشروع

بارك الله فيك


----------



## almass (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن اعادة وضع الرابط لان الرابط الاول لايوجد فيه الملفات -بيفتح موقع الفاي فاكتوري ولايوجد اى ملف 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## amrgamal (16 مارس 2010)

*شكرا*

شكر لك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salimalgethmi (16 مارس 2010)

نفس المشكلة أخي حصلة معي


----------



## unarco (25 مارس 2010)

wish to get your file as soon as possible thanks for your efforts
[email protected]


----------



## المازن (26 مارس 2010)

اخي والله الكل واقع بمشكلة التنزيل وانا منيتي احصل عليه ياريت لو ما فيها غلاسة وقلة حيا ترسله لي على لايميل وامون شاكر لك والله محتاج المشروع هذا الله اعلم كيف راح يفيدني 
[email protected] or @ hotmail


----------



## الشفق الابيض (26 مارس 2010)

*منتظرين الملفات اخي وياريت تتواصل معانا 
احنا هنا بالطبع نامل في كل جديد*


----------



## archidct (26 مارس 2010)

merci


----------



## صانع الابتسامة (26 مارس 2010)

أتمنى أن تبعثه لي و لك جزيل الشكر ...


----------



## elreedy50 (1 مايو 2010)

دا إيه داه


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (1 مايو 2010)

خى الغالى بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع 
ممكن اطلب من حضرتك طلب برجاء اعادة رفع الملفات على اى موقع اخر وليكن مثل 4shared ولك منا كثير الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## Vision83 (1 مايو 2010)

أرجو رفع الملفات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسم مخالف27 (8 مايو 2010)

رجاءا إعادة رفع الملف علي ربيد شار او ميقا ابلود و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (8 مايو 2010)

عييييييييييد الرفع


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (9 مايو 2010)

وين الفايل


----------



## Arch_noga (17 مارس 2011)

انا اضم صوتى لصوت المناديين برجاااااااااء اعادة رفع المشروع مرة اخرى ولكم جزيييييل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## e.shuurab (17 مارس 2011)

المشروع فعلا رائع ومشكور في كل الحالات


----------



## asae (17 مارس 2011)

ياجماعة مفيش ملف في الفايل فاكتوري برجاء اعادة كتابة الرابط او الرفع عل مديافاير ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (18 مارس 2011)

ياريت لو ترسل لي 
يلا قوم وبطل الكسل


----------

